# Mini comp for people that average 15-20 seconds.



## goidlon (Dec 27, 2019)

A small Forum Comp, including 3x3,2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, pyraminx, clock, one handed, and square one.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 27, 2019)

Okay, are you going to post scrambles? (I can if you don’t want to)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 27, 2019)

I will participate! I'm horrible at 6, 7, sq-1, and OH, but I am decent at other events except clock which I cant solve. Will compete when scrambles are posted!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 27, 2019)

Im just gonna start us off with 3x3

(1) U2 D' L' F2 L' U2 R2 B D' R F2 R2 L D2 R F2 D2 R 
(2) U2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 L U2 F R2 D' R' U L2 B' L' F2 
(3) U' L2 F' B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F R F2 D2 B R' U2 
(4) R2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F R2 F' D2 U' R' D' B L R' D L' D 
(5) B' D2 F' R2 B' L2 F L2 F' L2 F2 U' F L F D' U' F2 R' B U'


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 27, 2019)

Event: 3x3

(1) 15.941
(2) 19.86
(3) 14.645
(4) 21.096
(5) 15.332

Ao5: 16.69


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 27, 2019)

*3x3
1.* (23.912)
*2.* (18.342)
*3.* 22.863
*4.* 21.055
*5.* 22.359
*Average:* 22.092

I usually average better than that.


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 27, 2019)

Maybe you should create a spreadsheet that submits your times, it might be a bit too messy if we just post our times here.


----------



## Master_Disaster (Dec 27, 2019)

*3x3*
(1) 23.462
(2) 22.599
(3) 20.743
(4) 23.070
(5) 22.795

Ao5: 22.821


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 27, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> Maybe you should create a spreadsheet that submits your times, it might be a bit too messy if we just post our times here.



I created a spreadsheet. When you go on, right click / two finger click on the row with the username that says -----, and then click "insert row". You can then insert your times and your username. I will manage the rankings. Please be honest and do not compete if you average under 15 seconds on 3x3. Here it is: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/199Fuh-VnJlS46kaN5_iIR-veISM-WzJnxqI4bSqYL8w/edit?usp=sharing

Have fun!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 27, 2019)

All scrambles can be found here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1I8213vF8KkYj4VcrUHeOTk1f8TBr4gJ5bASC83lQiUI/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 27, 2019)

Sorry to triple-post, but I have decided that if you want to help manage the records and the rankings on the sheet, please do so it would help a lot


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 27, 2019)

3x3 was awful, 2x2 was slightly better

don't have other puzzles, but might to oh and megaminx in future comps


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 28, 2019)

3x3 - Done (bad ao5)
4x4 - Done (ok ao5)


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 28, 2019)

Tonight I will do the events that I rarely practice: 3BLD, 2x2, 5x5 and 3x3OH.

And after this, will end my participation at this comp, because the rest of events I never practice


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> Sorry to triple-post, but I have decided that if you want to help manage the records and the rankings on the sheet, please do so it would help a lot


I can help.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2019)

I have updated all of the records and rankings so far.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 28, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> I have updated all of the records and rankings so far.



Thanks so much for doing that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Just letting everybody know that I am done competing. I have a very bad 7x7, and I don't know 3BLD.

Also, there is room for 4 more competitors! Just put your username and times on the spreadsheet, and I will update the rankings and records!










Speedsolving Mini Comp


Sheet1 <a href="https://docs.google.com/document/d/1I8213vF8KkYj4VcrUHeOTk1f8TBr4gJ5bASC83lQiUI/edit?usp=sharing">Scrambles can be found here</a> 3x3,2x2,4x4,5x5 Username,Solve 1,Solve 2,Solve 3,Solve 4,Solve 5,Average,Solve 1,Solve 2,Solve 3,Solve 4,Solve 5,Average,Solve 1,Solve 2,Solve 3,Solve...




docs.google.com












Scrambles for Speedsolving Mini Comp


2x2: (1) R2 U' F' R' U F2 R' F R F2 (2) U R U2 F U' F R2 U2 F2 (3) F' U F2 U2 R' F' R' F2 R (4) F R F' R F R U' F2 R (5) F' R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R' U' 3x3: (1) U2 D' L' F2 L' U2 R2 B D' R F2 R2 L D2 R F2 D2 R (2) U2 B2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 L U2 F R2 D' R' U L2 B' L' F2 (3) U' L2 F' B2 U' R2 U B2 R...




docs.google.com


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2019)

I don't know. Let's get some other peoples' feedback. I say New Year's, and then after that, we could do every 2-3 weeks. Just an idea.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2019)

There is still room for 4 more competitors that average between about 15-20 seconds!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 28, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> I don't know. Let's get some other peoples' feedback. I say New Year's, and then after that, we could do every 2-3 weeks. Just an idea.



I’m really happy with how this turned out, and to be honest, I hate managing the rankings and stuff. Do you want me to transfer ownership of the sheet to you?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Sure, do the same with the scrambles.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2019)

I will be taking over ownership of this competition. We will start a new comp on New Year's Day. I will post a new spreadsheet and new scrambles on this thread when the new comp starts. Make sure to put in the last of your times in the next few days!


----------



## goidlon (Dec 29, 2019)

Get guys I'm sorry about not being on it is because on vacation and had no Wi-Fi just got back today I am going to make a new thread


----------



## goidlon (Dec 29, 2019)

By the way I would just like to mention that you should not take over on other people's ideas and I hope all of you especially you PingPongCuber. Never do anything like this again.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 29, 2019)

goidlon said:


> By the way I would just like to mention that you should not take over on other people's ideas and I hope all of you especially you PingPongCuber. Never do anything like this again.



I apologize for making you feel this way, but I feel that a lot of us were excited about this idea and it was being poorly managed. There were no scrambles and no instructions, you simply said that this was a competition, so we competed, if you had told us when the competition would start, if you had a plan to give scrambles, I’m sure that the thread would have reached a more desirable outcome for you. I don’t feel that I have done anything wrong, and you can certainly try to manage the thread better in your new competition. I hope that the competitors here enjoyed this, and best of luck with your new competition @goidlon.


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 29, 2019)

f


PingPongCuber said:


> I apologize for making you feel this way, but I feel that a lot of us were excited about this idea and it was being poorly managed. There were no scrambles and no instructions, you simply said that this was a competition, so we competed, if you had told us when the competition would start, if you had a plan to give scrambles, I’m sure that the thread would have reached a more desirable outcome for you. I don’t feel that I have done anything wrong, and you can certainly try to manage the thread better in your new competition. I hope that the competitors here enjoyed this, and best of luck with your new competition @goidlon.


Your competition was excellent, well organized. I was very pleased and happy to participate. much better than the op


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 29, 2019)

I REALLY want to participate, but I average 12 seconds... 

Edit: Thinking about it, can I still participate but not be part of the awards/podiums?


----------



## goidlon (Dec 29, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> I REALLY want to participate, but I average 12 seconds...


I recently made a new mini comp for people that average 15-25 seconds but I will change it to 10-25 seconds just for you.


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 29, 2019)

goidlon said:


> I recently made a new mini comp for people that average 15-25 seconds but I will change it to 10-25 seconds just for you.


Oh, awesome! Thanks


----------

